# Scrubs!



## M of D (Jan 6, 2009)

Woo! New season starts in about 20 minutes where I am. I'm so excited, I'm incredibly happy that ABC got the show. It's my favoritest show out there. Who else here loves scrubs and/or is looking forward to the new season?


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the new seson, I just wonder what they are going to do about Bob Kelso, seeing how they axed him off last season.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 6, 2009)

Holy shit yes!
This show seems to have a weird habit of coming and going.


----------



## nachoboy (Jan 7, 2009)

agh! i had totally been looking way forward to the new episodes for forever, but i got sidetracked by Paper Mario tonite and i forgot to watch it! i'm so bummed!


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 7, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Holy shit yes!
> This show seems to have a weird habit of coming and going.


The writter strike had alot to do with the shows disappearances last season.


----------



## sonicfan19 (Jan 7, 2009)

scrubs is the coolest show I can't stop watching it


----------



## Magikian (Jan 7, 2009)

InB4 House.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 7, 2009)

Magikian said:


> InB4 House.



House is a good show too.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 7, 2009)

The episodes were okay, but terrible in comparison to even last season's stinkers.

I wonder what's going to become of Janitor?


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 7, 2009)

That bummed me out when she fired him. 

Maybe he'll try to find a way back in?


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I don't really see them taking him out of the picture, especially not during the show's final season.

Speaking of which; It was also said once that when the show's ready to end, we'll find out the Janitors name.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 7, 2009)

I was a little disapointed when they got rid of the janitor so quickly. I'm pretty sure we will see him added in later on in the season. I was kind of glad when they had Dr. Kelso appear in the first episode. I hope they readd him into the show. I wasn't too fond of the idea that they made their second episode a downer episode. I was expecting both episodes to make me die of laughter, not for one to make me laugh and the other make me depressed.


----------



## sonicfan19 (Jan 7, 2009)

that Janitor is so random thay have to put him back.


----------



## haynari (Jan 12, 2009)

I wanna find out the janitor's real name finally!


----------



## Dayken (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, I hear they plan on answering that in the season finale.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 14, 2009)

I haven't seen any of the newer eps but I really like the show.


----------

